# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Low light 53gal tank



## vinz (Feb 19, 2004)

Recently re-setup an old tank after closing it some months ago.
Pic 1
Pic 2

Tank size: 100cm x 45cm x 45cm
Lights: 2x36W PCs (approx 1.4 WPG) Planning to change to 3x30W FLs, but I'll see how the current setup works out.
Flora:
- Anubias Barteri
- Anubias Lanceolata
- Several Unidentified Anubias
- Bolbitis heudelotii (currently too small to be seen)
- Cryptocoryne albida aka Cryptocoryne costata 
- Cryptocoryne wendtii
- Lobelia cardinalis (testing if the lights is enough for them)
- Marselia crenata
- Microsorum pteropus "Tropica"
Fauna:
- Betta splendas, fighting fish x 1
- Crossocheilus siamensis, SAE x 1
- Nannostomus eques, rocket pencilfish x 4
- Otocinculus affinis(?) x 2
- Puntius denisonii x 4 (added a week after these pictures)

Some of the plants are still in emersed form. Comments welcomed.









ViNZ
Home: Aquatic Habitats Hangout: Aquatic Quotient


----------



## vinz (Feb 19, 2004)

Recently re-setup an old tank after closing it some months ago.
Pic 1
Pic 2

Tank size: 100cm x 45cm x 45cm
Lights: 2x36W PCs (approx 1.4 WPG) Planning to change to 3x30W FLs, but I'll see how the current setup works out.
Flora:
- Anubias Barteri
- Anubias Lanceolata
- Several Unidentified Anubias
- Bolbitis heudelotii (currently too small to be seen)
- Cryptocoryne albida aka Cryptocoryne costata 
- Cryptocoryne wendtii
- Lobelia cardinalis (testing if the lights is enough for them)
- Marselia crenata
- Microsorum pteropus "Tropica"
Fauna:
- Betta splendas, fighting fish x 1
- Crossocheilus siamensis, SAE x 1
- Nannostomus eques, rocket pencilfish x 4
- Otocinculus affinis(?) x 2
- Puntius denisonii x 4 (added a week after these pictures)

Some of the plants are still in emersed form. Comments welcomed.









ViNZ
Home: Aquatic Habitats Hangout: Aquatic Quotient


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2003)

They are for me Phil

http://pachome2.pacific.net.sg/~vincentphua/Images/Misc/Planted030929-010.jpg

http://pachome2.pacific.net.sg/~vincentphua/Images/Misc/Planted030929-012.jpg


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks Jay, nice tank Vinz!


----------



## superjohnny (Jul 31, 2004)

Great looking tank. I've never heard of the Anubias Lanceolata. Would you post a close-up please?

---------------------------------------------
Fish are the things that live with my plants.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Vinz, you need to drag more people over from aquatic quotient. I always read your post, good work.

*Journal Database*


----------

